# Cube Preisliste 2011



## Themeankitty (4. September 2010)

Hier ist die Preisliste für Cube Bikes 2011:
http://www.bike-point.at/fileadmin/bilder/Preislisten/Cube/cube_2011.pdf


----------



## norman68 (4. September 2010)

sorry verklicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

